# Have you worked for Arthur Duffort



## seelig (5 September 2016)

I am looking for anyone who has worked for Arthur Duffort or Belton Sport Horses in the last 3 years.


----------



## Sheik (5 September 2016)

Is he harness trainer


----------



## seelig (5 September 2016)

He is an Eventer at Middiewood Farm,Threapwood  and owns Otis Eventing.


----------



## Sheik (5 September 2016)

Not the same one then


----------

